# I want to save your life



## queencecilia (May 3, 2009)

I guess I'm relatively new to the size acceptance scene, but I think I've had my first incident of 'fat outrage'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA0pegGi5gQ

_I Want to Save Your Life_ is a new show on WEtv, and the link is to the most ridiculous commercial I think I've ever scene. At about 20 seconds into the ad, he finds cupcakes in a woman's cabinet and the look on his face...you'd think he'd found black tar heroin. 

The ad is mildly amusing at first. But then I realized that they were serious.


----------



## Weeze (May 3, 2009)

Oh sweet god.
no seriously.
that looks hilarious, just because it looks so cheesy.


----------



## katherine22 (May 3, 2009)

queencecilia said:


> I guess I'm relatively new to the size acceptance scene, but I think I've had my first incident of 'fat outrage'.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA0pegGi5gQ
> 
> ...




I hope he finds me eating smoked salmon with some pickled onions licking the cream cheese off my fingers - he isn't getting a bite as I tell him I am a gorgeous fat queen.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I hope he finds me eating smoked salmon with some pickled onions licking the cream cheese off my fingers - he isn't getting a bite as I tell him I am a gorgeous fat queen.



You're a better person than me!!! I'd tell him to stick it, and that he could be hit by a car or some other accident and be gone tomorrow!!! Cupcake 1, Annoying Twit 0!!!


----------



## furious styles (May 3, 2009)

queencecilia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA0pegGi5gQ


----------



## William (May 3, 2009)

Hi 

That Host's stalking skills are a little too smooth for comfort, I hope the network did a background check on him 

I hope the commercials for this show are limited to the WE channel.

William




queencecilia said:


> I guess I'm relatively new to the size acceptance scene, but I think I've had my first incident of 'fat outrage'.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA0pegGi5gQ
> 
> ...


----------



## Suze (May 3, 2009)

this has to be a joke, right?


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 3, 2009)

I never really had a fat outrage moment before, at least I don't think so.. nothing major enough for me to actually want to boycott something - but this show definitely did it. I saw those commercials because I watch the WE channel all the time for The Golden Girls. The first time I saw that commercial I was disgusted, not at the cupcake eater but at the jackass guy who was stalking her, following her around, going through her things.. it's a disgusting show, I am horrified that these people are being shown as pathetic weak creatures. Following them and spying on them while they eat, it's just the most disgusting thing I've ever seen on TV. There are no words for how I feel about that creepy guy and the way the family and friends arrange an intervention. Can you just imagine walking into that?! I'd flip out, I would be kicking some serious ass. They'd have no footage to air of me if that happened, the censors wouldn't be able to keep up. This show gets a thumbs DOWN.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 3, 2009)

Suze said:


> this has to be a joke, right?



I *so* thought it was a joke. Even the people on it, the things they say! On the one had I feel like I'm being sodomized by the media again. On the other hand if these people are real and they _*really*_ need help and they've really given the ok to loudly order a triple scoop ice cream and pretend they're not in a mega watt studio lighted diner with a high def camera pointed at their heads who am I to judge? 

Hey wait a minute.


----------



## PhatChk (May 3, 2009)

I have been telling my friends how this guy scares me and they agree. Those eyes and the stalking ewwww really wtf????


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I never really had a fat outrage moment before, at least I don't think so.. nothing major enough for me to actually want to boycott something - but this show definitely did it. I saw those commercials because I watch the WE channel all the time for The Golden Girls. The first time I saw that commercial I was disgusted, not at the cupcake eater but at the jackass guy who was stalking her, following her around, going through her things.. it's a disgusting show, I am horrified that these people are being shown as pathetic weak creatures. Following them and spying on them while they eat, it's just the most disgusting thing I've ever seen on TV. There are no words for how I feel about that creepy guy and the way the family and friends arrange an intervention. Can you just imagine walking into that?! I'd flip out, I would be kicking some serious ass. They'd have no footage to air of me if that happened, the censors wouldn't be able to keep up. This show gets a thumbs DOWN.



A brand new show idea....

Oxygen presents...

A new show from Ditzy Brunette...






*Fitness Intervention Eliminator*

That's right... no more Losers, no more Interventions, no more Talk. The time is now, and one girl from Jersey is on a mission- a reality show unlike any other. Wherever there are fitness nuts, high and mighty calorie counting freaks, or attention-wanting weight loss crackpots, she will find them and ELIMINATE them! 

Each week, we will be going out in search of these caricatures, these goombahs and giving them an experience they will NEVER FORGET.

Abhor seeing a triple digit above 100? Taste the wrath.. of the lasagna.

Disgusted by fatty foods? Have a nice helping of deep dish pizza... LARGE... ohh yes, LARGE.

Had enough? NOPE? The triple cheeseburger of doom shall fall upon you.

Coming soon.. don't miss it! It is a CUT above!!!





​


----------



## olwen (May 3, 2009)

That is the funniest fucking thing I've ever seen. It's like overly serious and comical. The woman in the promo isn't even that fat. I can't even take it seriously because of how ridiculous the promo is. This show probably won't last anyway, so whateves.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

olwen said:


> That is the funniest fucking thing I've ever seen. It's like overly serious and comical. The woman in the promo isn't even that fat. I can't even take it seriously because of how ridiculous the promo is. This show probably won't last anyway, so whateves.



 I thought of that pic the second I read the entire post... coming in with a blade, and lopping off the top of a scale, and putting it through some food and eating it. THAT to me is a perfect response, no???? 

I need to write for some comedy sketch show... but I'd need a lot of help. Can you say ALL-BBW/SSBBW/BHM/FA CAST? I knew you could 

*"Chuck Norris destroyed the periodic table of the elements because he only recognizes the element of surprise."*


----------



## olwen (May 3, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I thought of that pic the second I read the entire post... coming in with a blade, and lopping off the top of a scale, and putting it through some food and eating it. THAT to me is a perfect response, no????
> 
> I need to write for some comedy sketch show... but I'd need a lot of help. Can you say ALL-BBW/SSBBW/BHM/FA CAST? I knew you could
> 
> *"Chuck Norris destroyed the periodic table of the elements because he only recognizes the element of surprise."*



Whatever floats your boat dude. This whole thing is a moot point to me right now. It's too stupid to parody and it is the parody. It's like one step removed from an episode of Tim and Eric's Awesome Show.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 3, 2009)

This show shouldn't be called "I want to save your life", it should be called "I want you to lose weight". I wonder if he is going to *spy* on any non-fat people and see what kind of crap they are eating and how little exercise they are getting?

Seriously, this might have had some positive points, but it is just another weight loss show.


----------



## bexy (May 3, 2009)

Do people put themselves forward to appear on this show, or is it some sort of intervention type setup?? It looked like the latter in the trailer, like a "concerned" love one puts a person onto the show.....??


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 3, 2009)

Is this seriously real? This is literally the dumbest thing I've ever seen. Here's hoping this show won't last.


----------



## QueenB (May 3, 2009)

extended sneak peek, if you didn't see it already.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SVAhlTE3lw


----------



## Fairia (May 3, 2009)

That guy makes me think of Emile Denko during this season's "Heroes". God help anyone how he would handle the pleasantly plump.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 3, 2009)

bexy said:


> Do people put themselves forward to appear on this show, or is it some sort of intervention type setup?? It looked like the latter in the trailer, like a "concerned" love one puts a person onto the show.....??



If you see police escorting me to a squad car in handcuffs with a hood over my head you can assume immediately that some concerned loved ones have been gravely injured trying to turn me in to that show.


----------



## Suze (May 3, 2009)

usually i just ignore this type of crap, but this is really, i mean _really_ offensive to me.

gawd, makes me so mad.


----------



## Tina (May 3, 2009)

Oh, FFS!! I was watching the extended version that the lovely Ms. B posted, but clicked off the moment the woman started crying. I cannot tell you how sick I am of fat people crying about being fat on the television. I _hate_ that shit. This guy thinks he's on some righteous mission, being some white knight, when all he is is a nosey, meddlesome ass interested in making money and promoting his self-satisfied face and bigoted agenda.

And welcome to Dimensions, QueenCecilia!


----------



## Paquito (May 3, 2009)

The part that killed me in the extended video was when the girl (Jennifer?) said that she wanted others to think she was beautiful.

His response? 
Don't you think you're beautiful _on the inside?_

No "you are beautiful, you have great features," none of that.

And the worst part is that he's gonna be treated like some kind of martyr for fat people, because _he cares so much._


And yes, if he tried to pull this shit on me, it would end with visits to the hospital and a trip to Hershey, PA (guess who's going where?)


----------



## DeniseW (May 3, 2009)

cause I'm sure none of the fatties notice a strange guy walking around with a pad of paper staring at them and writing stuff down or a bunch of cameras all up in their business, this show is so fake it's not even funny!!


----------



## queencecilia (May 3, 2009)

Tina said:


> And welcome to Dimensions, QueenCecilia!



Thanks.:happy:


----------



## Jezebel (May 3, 2009)

HAHAHA. This is just a stupid gimmick of course but the end where he's all "I'm a creepy asshole, and I want to tell people you're a fat pig on national television and still feel super self righteous about it" the look on her face as she looks to her husband and then to mister creep is precious. She's like "Oh no you fucking didn't... hubby is getting the beat down tonight."


----------



## Paul (May 3, 2009)

queencecilia said:


> I guess I'm relatively new to the size acceptance scene, but I think I've had my first incident of 'fat outrage'.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA0pegGi5gQ
> 
> ...



The stalker stuff in the ad is scary. Did these producers not learn anything from the Burger King scary "stalker" ads.:doh::doh::doh:

More disturbing for me is that this ad sends out a message that stalking another person is alright. Since when is it ever alright to stalk someone, anyone (even if the producers may have a "concerned" loved one's permission)??? This ad makes me angry!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 4, 2009)

queencecilia said:


> I guess I'm relatively new to the size acceptance scene, but I think I've had my first incident of 'fat outrage'.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA0pegGi5gQ
> 
> ...


i don't know whether to be enraged by the hateful content, or to laugh hysterically at the ridiculousness.
the girl in the video is _adorable_ though. :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 5, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i don't know whether to be enraged by the hateful content, or to laugh hysterically at the ridiculousness.
> the girl in the video is _adorable_ though. :happy:



Agree, the girl was adorable... but she was hardly that big that her life was in danger...

I mean... wtf was that? I mean, all I can say to that is *ban that sick show*!

Oh, and I dedicate this video to that stalker-man http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8, on constant replay until his dying day.

End.


----------



## goofy girl (May 5, 2009)

Tina said:


> Oh, FFS!! I was watching the extended version that the lovely Ms. B posted, but clicked off the moment the woman started crying. I cannot tell you how sick I am of fat people crying about being fat on the television. I _hate_ that shit. This guy thinks he's on some righteous mission, being some white knight, when all he is is a nosey, meddlesome ass interested in making money and promoting his self-satisfied face and bigoted agenda.
> 
> And welcome to Dimensions, QueenCecilia!





free2beme04 said:


> The part that killed me in the extended video was when the girl (Jennifer?) said that she wanted others to think she was beautiful.
> 
> His response?
> Don't you think you're beautiful _on the inside?_
> ...



The part about that that REALLY got to me, was she said "every day Morgan turns to me and says "God, you're beautiful"..and I think "God are you crazy" I'm guessing that Morgan is her romantic life partner (unisex name, no idea if it's a male or female)..thing is, if Morgan is happy with her weight, who the hell called this weirdo to come in and investigate Jennifer's life?!?!? Even if it were her parent or co-worker or friend, you'd think that the show would have to contact someone in the household before they went digging through cabinets and stuff, and that person might have at least tipped her off about what was going to happen to her.

Oh...and I agree with her. Walking for 2.5 hours while holding a cake is STUPID if you're not even going to get to eat a piece after the walk is done.


----------



## mergirl (May 7, 2009)

That guy is two heebie jeebies away from being John Edward!!. Just saw the you tube vid. He is SO pish.. how is walking for 2 miles holding a cake ment to be motivational? Its just humiliating..So even IF this woman is pressured into losing weight because a whole camera crew are following her and she will be on tv as soon as the cameras stop rolling i'd bet anything she gains weight again. Actually, it would be interesting to do a follow up on these type of humiliation based weight loss shows just to see how people actually feel about the experience a few years down the line!!
Dont even get me STARTED on the title 'Bridezilla'!! Which is comparing fat people to Monsters!!! OH GOSH. I swear i would NOT tire of slapping that creepy creepy man!


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> *That guy is two heebie jeebies away from being John Edward!!. *Just saw the you tube vid. He is SO pish.. how is walking for 2 miles holding a cake ment to be motivational? Its just humiliating..So even IF this woman is pressured into losing weight because a whole camera crew are following her and she will be on tv as soon as the cameras stop rolling i'd bet anything she gains weight again. Actually, it would be interesting to do a follow up on these type of humiliation based weight loss shows just to see how people actually feel about the experience a few years down the line!!
> Dont even get me STARTED on the title 'Bridezilla'!! Which is comparing fat people to Monsters!!! OH GOSH. I swear i would NOT tire of slapping that creepy creepy man!



... and a hairsbreadth of a lisp away from being Richard Simmons, with that affected empathy plastered all over his yawping, cheerleading maw.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> That guy is two heebie jeebies away from being John Edward!!. Just saw the you tube vid. He is SO pish.. how is walking for 2 miles holding a cake ment to be motivational? Its just humiliating..So even IF this woman is pressured into losing weight because a whole camera crew are following her and she will be on tv as soon as the cameras stop rolling i'd bet anything she gains weight again. Actually, it would be interesting to do a follow up on these type of humiliation based weight loss shows just to see how people actually feel about the experience a few years down the line!!
> Dont even get me STARTED on the title 'Bridezilla'!! Which is comparing fat people to Monsters!!! OH GOSH. I swear i would NOT tire of slapping that creepy creepy man!



Bridezilla is another reality television show. They put all kinds of people on the show, not just fat. I've never watched it though. Not interested in watching high strung well to do women go postal over floral arrangements and matching shoe dye.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Bridezilla is another reality television show. They put all kinds of people on the show, not just fat. I've never watched it though. Not interested in watching high strung well to do women go postal over floral arrangements and matching shoe dye.



I like watching the high strung "Walmart shoppers" crowd, and there are a lot of them on Bridezilla. In fact, if I remember correctly, one woman ordered her cake *at* Walmart and then when all high-decibel shrieky because the quality wasn't what one would expect of ... Walmart bakery items. Only, of course, it was, to any thinking person


----------



## mergirl (May 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Bridezilla is another reality television show. They put all kinds of people on the show, not just fat. I've never watched it though. Not interested in watching high strung well to do women go postal over floral arrangements and matching shoe dye.


Ahhhh..I thought that was the name of the clip.. I must have typed in 'pish-tv-make over'. yeah.. if it was aimed at only fat people it would have been called 'fatkenstien' or 'Fatula'.. There was a show over here called 'three fat brides ONE thin dress' Hosted by 'Dr' (ie.she wrote her name with a crayon at some shite college) Gillian mckeith..did you get that over there? It has to have been one of the single sickest, most erotic things i have ever seen!  (i had to.. i just did..)


----------



## mergirl (May 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I like watching the high strung "Walmart shoppers" crowd, and there are a lot of them on Bridezilla. In fact, if I remember correctly, one woman ordered her cake *at* Walmart and then when all high-decibel shrieky because the quality wasn't what one would expect of ... Walmart bakery items. Only, of course, it was, to any thinking person


I have heard of walmart but i had no idea what kind of quality it was..you guys get lidl right? is it less or more posh than lidl? 
Oh wait, what am i saying.. you must have personal shoppers who go to erm..*Insert posh American grocery* for you..


----------



## William (May 7, 2009)

Well 

Maybe a one of the BBWs will get nervous from noticing a guy following her and will spray him with pepper spray. Now that would be good reality TV!!

William 




mergirl said:


> That guy is two heebie jeebies away from being John Edward!!. Just saw the you tube vid. He is SO pish.. how is walking for 2 miles holding a cake ment to be motivational? Its just humiliating..So even IF this woman is pressured into losing weight because a whole camera crew are following her and she will be on tv as soon as the cameras stop rolling i'd bet anything she gains weight again. Actually, it would be interesting to do a follow up on these type of humiliation based weight loss shows just to see how people actually feel about the experience a few years down the line!!
> Dont even get me STARTED on the title 'Bridezilla'!! Which is comparing fat people to Monsters!!! OH GOSH. I swear i would NOT tire of slapping that creepy creepy man!


----------



## gangstadawg (May 7, 2009)

ok seriously a show with the title " I Want to Save Your Life " should go after more important stuff than peoples weight. like getting kids out of gangs or off the corners slinging crack and back in school, or getting people off drugs, or helping people that are to poor to afford treatment for deadly health issues like cancer.

(can i haz rep now?)


----------



## T_Devil (May 7, 2009)

"Who's that guy?"

"I hired him to watch what you ate all day long, he wants to save your life..."

She kicks stalker guy in the nuts

"Save yourself instead" Turns to her husband "We're getting a divorce"


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 7, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> ok seriously a show with the title " I Want to Save Your Life " should go after more important stuff than peoples weight. like getting kids out of gangs or off the corners slinging crack and back in school, or getting people off drugs, or helping people that are to poor to afford treatment for deadly health issues like cancer.
> 
> (can i haz rep now?)



Testify!!!


----------



## pickleman357 (May 7, 2009)

*projectile vomits*

Ugh.... I'm sorry... but watch that makes me really sick to my stomach. I'll just watch this to make me feel better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHj3v3vOVaA

Ahh.... much better



and gangstadawg, I think you hit it on the nose!


----------



## olwen (May 7, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> ok seriously a show with the title " I Want to Save Your Life " should go after more important stuff than peoples weight. like getting kids out of gangs or off the corners slinging crack and back in school, or getting people off drugs, or helping people that are to poor to afford treatment for deadly health issues like cancer.
> 
> (can i haz rep now?)



Yes, Exactly!


----------



## mergirl (May 8, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> ok seriously a show with the title " I Want to Save Your Life " should go after more important stuff than peoples weight. like getting kids out of gangs or off the corners slinging crack and back in school, or getting people off drugs, or helping people that are to poor to afford treatment for deadly health issues like cancer.
> 
> (can i haz rep now?)


Yes you canz!


----------



## mergirl (May 8, 2009)

William said:


> Well
> 
> Maybe a one of the BBWs will get nervous from noticing a guy following her and will spray him with pepper spray. Now that would be good reality TV!!
> 
> William


Yes. I would certainly watch that!! "When wankers attack"!! Love it! Actually i bet there are a whole host of out takes on "I could shave your wife" with outraged fat people kicking the living shit out of creepybaws!! I wish!


----------



## cupcakediva (May 16, 2009)

Hmm im wondering if this guy is gonna be following the alcoholics,extacy(hmm spellcheck) poppers child molesters & woman beaters around wanting to save thier lives lets not forget the crack addicts they need saving as well it always has to be about the fat people hmm but i guess the cracky tails are ok b/c they are thin (eyeroll) the show wont last long .....like uh wheres ruby?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (May 16, 2009)

"I want to save your life"

I think that's what the vampire said. XP


----------



## MatthewB (May 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> There was a show over here called 'three fat brides ONE thin dress' Hosted by 'Dr' (ie.she wrote her name with a crayon at some shite college) Gillian mckeith..did you get that over there? It has to have been one of the single sickest, most erotic things i have ever seen!  (i had to.. i just did..)


Damn, I heard about her! She used to have this stupid show on *BBC America* called _You Are What You Eat_, in which she bothered people at home, showed them how much _"lard"_ (her concept) was in their food, and determined how healthy they were by how long they were on the crapper! 

Also, she looked like a stick woman.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 17, 2009)

queencecilia said:


> I guess I'm relatively new to the size acceptance scene, but I think I've had my first incident of 'fat outrage'.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA0pegGi5gQ
> 
> ...



wow, i never thought i would see television stoop down to such low levels and seriously broadcast a show about stalking and helping someone in the process, can you say, creepy as fuck!!!!


----------



## Hathor (May 17, 2009)

I seriously thought that was a joke until I found his official website. 

If he wants to save his own life he needs to invest in chapstick, botox, sunscreen, and hair plugs. And that's just for starters.


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Damn, I heard about her! She used to have this stupid show on *BBC America* called _You Are What You Eat_, in which she bothered people at home, showed them how much _"lard"_ (her concept) was in their food, and determined how healthy they were by how long they were on the crapper!
> 
> Also, she looked like a stick woman.


Yes.. 'You are what you eat' was a personal hate favorite of mine. Not only did she utterly humiliate fat people, she looked at and smelled their shit! Seriously?? You would be eating your dinner and there she would be, sniffing fat people's poo from out of some tupperware. If the old adage was correct and you really 'are what you eat' then its obvious her diet mainly consists of shrivelled pruned and old shrew!


----------



## MatthewB (May 22, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yes.. 'You are what you eat' was a personal hate favorite of mine. Not only did she utterly humiliate fat people, she looked at and smelled their shit! Seriously?? You would be eating your dinner and there she would be, sniffing fat people's poo from out of some tupperware. If the old adage was correct and you really 'are what you eat' then its obvious her diet mainly consists of shrivelled pruned and old shrew!


Yes, indeed; she also repeatedly relied on this one doctor who always commented on their _"zinc levels"_ (whatever the hell _that_ meant ). I can remember a show where she criticised a fat couple on their _love life!_ :doh:

As if _she'd_ ever been kissed...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (May 22, 2009)

I think the poop saving and sniffing wins out. o_o;;;


----------



## stillblessed23 (May 27, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I never really had a fat outrage moment before, at least I don't think so.. nothing major enough for me to actually want to boycott something - but this show definitely did it. I saw those commercials because I watch the WE channel all the time for The Golden Girls.




Exactly! I was watching the Golden Girls the other day and I see this commercial with people talking..."I want her at my wedding" I want her to live," some crap like that and in my head I'm thinking I hope this is not about a fat person and low and behold there she is sitting there looking ashamed with this creeper host talking about he wanted to save her life. I was confused at first I thought maybe it was a joke but no this crap is real and I was very offended so offended that I couldn't even finish watching Golden Girls and that's bad!

I feel like Chris Hansen should pop out while the people are eating..."What are you doing." -To catch a predator joke.


----------



## steely (May 27, 2009)

If I want you to Save My Life, I'll let you know. 'KBai


----------



## katorade (May 27, 2009)

"I find out what you eat, then I find out why you eat it."

...

"What are you eating?"

"Cake."

"Why?"

"Tastes good."


TA-DA! HE'S A FREAKING GENIUS!


----------



## CamileL (May 27, 2009)

This reminds me of a show that used to show on TLC or one of those channels called "You're killing your kids." Some lady that reminded me of the former host of Weakest Link would take these parents and tell them that their eating habits would cause their kids to grow up overweight and diabetic. Then she would tell them that they were killing their kids and tell them to change their way of eating. My problem with most of these shows was that they never said anything like "moderation" or "try to get them more active". It was always "they're going to be fat and lazy and die before they're 30". Everytime I hear someone say something like that, I think of all of the "overweight" people I know that lived into their 60's and beyond.


----------



## mithrandirjn (May 30, 2009)

CamileL said:


> This reminds me of a show that used to show on TLC or one of those channels called "You're killing your kids." Some lady that reminded me of the former host of Weakest Link would take these parents and tell them that their eating habits would cause their kids to grow up overweight and diabetic. Then she would tell them that they were killing their kids and tell them to change their way of eating. My problem with most of these shows was that they never said anything like "moderation" or "try to get them more active". It was always "they're going to be fat and lazy and die before they're 30". Everytime I hear someone say something like that, I think of all of the "overweight" people I know that lived into their 60's and beyond.



And this will always be why we're an unhealthy nation.

Not because of fat, but because we are *fixated* on fat.

Nobody espouses how important it is to be healthy at any weight, how just a moderate amount of exercise, a good diet, cutting back on unnecessary stress, etc., can all contribute to total health and well being.

But, no, that wouldn't sell to the general public, so it's all about "blasting away the fat!", and "losing inches in JUST DAYS!". 

Now, I do think parents who let their kids go overboard eating junk and unhealthy foods need a slap back into reality; kids obviously want junk food all the time (well, most of them do), but any parent who caves into this demand has to be told that, yes, they ARE harming their kids when they go overboard like the people on that show.

But nothing gets a visceral reaction from the parent like seeing their child overweight; all the other stuff, the heart problems, the poorly working organs, the lack of healthy nutrients, that's all on the back burner because of this obsession with "SEE?! FAT! YOU DON'T WANT TO BE FAT, DO YOU?!" Meanwhile, there are kids who are almost just as much at risk for health problems (playing video games all day and going out to eat constantly takes it toll on a person of ANY size), but they're thin, so obviously they're just fine, right? Ugh.

But it's funny how the more and more society harps on getting "healthy", the less healthy as a nation we become, because we're only interested in not gaining weight, instead of becoming interested in doing the things to keep ourselves healthy all over.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2009)

Am I the only one that finds it funny to hear him keep saying his three names over and over...?

I'm Charles Stuart Platkin, I'm Charles Stuart Platkin....

and he says it so fast....like he's totally aware that it's a big pain in the ass to keep saying three names over and over.....yet he still does it...proudly.....


----------



## mossystate (May 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy, Green Eyed Fairy, Green Eyed Fairy.


* clicks ruby slippers *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Green Eyed Fairy, Green Eyed Fairy, Green Eyed Fairy.
> 
> 
> * clicks ruby slippers *



For the love of everything that is right in this Universe...will someone please rep this woman for me?


----------



## Friday (May 31, 2009)

Tried Geffy, it wouldn't let me.

I think this guy needs to come stalk me. No really, I do. :batting:


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2009)

Friday said:


> Tried Geffy, it wouldn't let me.
> 
> I think this guy needs to come stalk me. No really, I do. :batting:



That episode would need an NC-17 rating at least, to be followed immediatley by COPS.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2009)

I wouldn't hurt him...much, and I wouldn't let the hubby play with him at all just to be safe. But he wouldn't think sneaking around humiliating people for money was such a great way to make a living anymore.


----------



## ksandru (Jun 1, 2009)

If that happened to me and I was with my hubby, the guy would be getting off the pavement minus several teeth courtesy of Nick. If Nick was not with me, then that dude would not possess the tools necessary to father children again!




Jezebel said:


> HAHAHA. This is just a stupid gimmick of course but the end where he's all "I'm a creepy asshole, and I want to tell people you're a fat pig on national television and still feel super self righteous about it" the look on her face as she looks to her husband and then to mister creep is precious. She's like "Oh no you fucking didn't... hubby is getting the beat down tonight."


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jun 2, 2009)

So my best friend and I finally watched this show while we having dinner the other night...wtf. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, the people do sign themselves up for it...biggest loser rejects my best friend said lol. Still I felt offened by some of this guys tactics but he wasn't doing anything new. The diet industry makes so much money off of people in our country, 150 million + a year to be exact, and this show is a perfect example of how and why.


----------

